# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  problemas con obstrucciones del riego por goteo

## Erich

Primeramente un saludo a toda la comunidad de agroforum, desearles un buen y feliz año 2013 y felicitarlos por hacer que  este forum viva y donde he aprendido mucho. 
Yo no soy mas que un aficionado de agronomia que intenta realizar su sueño de hacer que mi chacra una tierra fertil y colorida desde el extranjero, para mi primera experiencia he decidido a lanzarme con 7 Has. de  esparrago y bueno tengo un dilema en estos momentos mi terreno se encuentra en la region de Huacho, el agua de esta zona es basica con un ph de 8.26 lo que me ha llevado a un pequeño problema de precipitados de carbonatos calcicos ya que distingo algunas pequeñas acumulaciones de cal en los goteros aun no obstruidos ya que las instalaciones no tienen que 4 meses en funcción, lo que quisiera saber ahora que voy a comenzar el fertirriego ya que solo he tratado con foliares por el momento, es que en mi caso hechar un acido fosforico en este momento justamente no me va a llevar a obstruir mis goteros? ya que formara mas precipitados y residuos sobre todo los va a acumular dentro de mis cintas de riego, para ser sincero es lo que me viene de pasar con 10 rayas de sandia que estaba cultivando para mis vacaciones, pero esta vez seria en 7 Has. quise tratar al acido nitrico antes de comenzar mi fertirrigación mi problema es la dosificación y la concentración, sobre todo queria saber si bien en aguas de ph entre 5 y 7 no hay este tipo de problemas entonces mi solucion seria de ajustar el ph del agua mediante su caudal durante la fertirrigacion? con el propio acido fosforico que utilizo o otro tipo de acido? o?. 
les agradesco de antemano por todo su apoyo y ayuda ya que yo todo lo que se es puramente teórico. 
una imagen para la ilustración:  735741_143746865780599_685689522_o.jpgTemas similares: MANGUERA DE RIEGO POR GOTEO Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Fertilizantes liquidos-Riego Por goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo

----------


## Elar Sifuentes

La precipitación de carbonatos se da a pH mayor a 7 y en riego por goteo vas a tener problemas de obstrucción de goteros. ¿el agua es de pozo o de río?. Para evitar el problema en los goteros tendrías que acidificar el agua de tu sistema por lo menos al final para que no se formen los precipitados con el agua que queda en las tuberías y se secan. El ácido nítrico formaría nitrato de calcio que es más soluble que los fosfatos de calcio y el carbonato se volatiliza.

----------


## Erich

el agua proviene de filtración, con muchas sales y minerales.
como se puede apreciar esta bien cargada en bicarbonatos, lo que quisiera saber es como solucionarlo sabiendo que mi sistema de riego por goteo es simple a llaves. con un inyector venturi simple y la unica presion que hay en los tubos es por el hecho que mi reservorio esta a mas o menos 20 metros de altura  en relacion a los filtros y la primera parsela de riego.  analisis de agua perú.jpg

----------


## Elar Sifuentes

Te envío un adelanto de la interpretación de los análisis de agua. Si  tuvieras el análisis de suelos sería bueno que lo escanees con una buena  resolución. ¿A qué te refieres con dren? ¿es agua de drenaje?... ¿No  tienes otra fuente de agua cerca?

----------


## Erich

los analisis de agua son de 2 fuentes como se puede ver 1 es la que yo utilizo la 874 que viene de un canal captador de filtraciones del Rio huaura, la segunda 875 o comunmente llamada dren, que segun tengo entendido proviene igualemente de drenaje de zonas de riego mas altas a la nuestra pero esta no esta canalisada y es aun mas salada. analisis de agua perú.jpganalisis de tierra.jpg

----------


## Erich

pero esque no comprendo deberia salir mejor este analisis de.jpg

----------


## Elar Sifuentes

Envío la interpretación de análisis de suelo.
EN general, para el agua y el taponamiento de goteros debes hacer uso de  ácidos (fosfórico, nítrico, sulfúrico) y monitorear el pH de acuerdo a  tu plan de fertilización con la finalidad de acidificar el agua. El agua  874 es de mejor calidad que la 875.
EN cuanto al suelo no hay mayores problemas que no se puedan solucionar  con materia orgánica, fertilización y buena calidad de agua.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, revisa este file tal vez te sirva.  
Saludos,

----------


## Erich

hola y gracias por las respuestas e interpretaciones que me enviaron me ayudan mucho en esta aventura, si muy interesante este documento, pero mi pregunta seria como utilizar exactamente EMA ya que segun el estudio se deja en reposo las cintas o mangueras y para activar el EM se necesitan 2 meses creo no?

----------


## GLIVIA

Hola Erich, estaba revisando tu situación y tengo una duda, hablas de que tienes goteros y tambien cintas, podrias especificar cual de los dos es lo instalado? 
Si es una cinta esta no tiene goteros y es mas susceptible al taponamiento, esto por el largo paso de agua del laberinto, que hace que el recorrido sea laminar, muy largo y no turbulento, esto ocasiona que los solidos se acumulen con mayor facilidad haciendo que la eficiencia del riego se reduzca y tengas porcentajes de eficiencia mas bajos en menor tiempo que un gotero. 
Recomendaría realizar aforos constantes de tus emisores, ya sea gotero o cinta, porque normalmente en campo la gente se da cuenta cuando un gotero esta tapado totalmente, o sea, un 100% de taponamiento, no tienen idea cuando esto se encuentra en un 30% ó 50% por ejemplo. Esto aforos compáralos con tu caudal nominal, es decir el caudal que te dan todos los goteros sumados en una hora en un turno de riego y por ultimo cruzas esta información con tu caudalímetro. 
Si ves diferencias evalúa la fuente del problema, esto para que puedas identificar el químico a usar para el mantenimiento, dado que no es lo mismo un taponamiento por algas, por arena, por bioles o por sales, no todos los químicos reaccionan igual. 
Saludos,

----------


## Erich

Hola Glivia, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, si en realidad me di cuenta que me mescle un poco al explicar mi problema, en realidad mi mala experiencia de fertirriego fue en las 10 Rayas de sandia que sembre con riego por goteo y con goteros, estos formaron una capa blanca de sales sobre ellos que obstruian la salida del agua, en cuanto a mi pregunta era como evitar el mismo problema en 7Has. de esparrago con riego por goteo pero con cintas, he decidido para evitarme problemas  para esta primera cosecha  fertilizar con solidos y foliares y solo fertirrigar con nitrato de calcio, y no hechar ningun tipo de acido por fertirriego ya que la ultima vez que lo hice se me taparon los goteros de la sandia. ahora yo se que tratar con un acido nitrico es una opción lo que queria saber exactamente era la dosificación aproximativa, por ejemplo saber si cuando trato con acido nitrico debo distanciar las cintas del esparrago y saber hasta que ph puedo llegar a las salidas de cada cinta sin que haga ningun daño al esparrago si es el caso que pueda dejar durante el tratamiento las cintas sobre el esparrago, finalemente queria saber si alguien ya habia tenido este problema o si alguien me podia aconsejar de haber otras soluciones. 
Saludos.

----------

